
Why I don’t worry about Python losing users - joeyespo
http://nothingbutsnark.svbtle.com/why-i-dont-worry-about-pythons-popularity
======
Sawbones
I like Python's syntax, I enjoy how easy it can be to get up and running with
something real. I also like that Ubuntu comes with it, but everything else is
crappy. I don't like the package system, pip is not that great and needs work.
The almost cult like refusal to upgrade to 3.x weakens the community resulting
in less available modules. It's also not a very strong contender for web
development.

~~~
idk_fourmaybe
Not as strong as other languages perhaps, but Django & co. are more than
capable of turning out nice web stuff.

------
idk_fourmaybe
Slightly OT.

As much as I love Python, in this case a '1-liner' using awk and sort or sed,
tr, dd etc. would get you there 'faster'.

awk '{print tolower($0)}' domains.txt > whitelist.txt && cat whitelist.txt |
sort -o whitelist.txt

That's probably just because the example is kept simple to illustrate Python's
terseness, readability, productivity etc.

------
cyberpanther
Totally agree with you; however, I think it showcases that maybe Javascript is
now Python's biggest competitor. It is more on the productivity and
expressiveness level of Python but now works in a greater number of places
than Python. Sure it is not as elegant, but it is improving a lot faster than
before.

